# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Paqja në botë

## theodora*

Te dashur forimiste dhe forumista.
Jemi ne vitin 2008 dhe thuhet se kemi kulture pak me te larte se paraardhesit tane por mesa duket jemi akoma me budallenj sepse akoma edhe sot behen lufta.
Lufte bejne kafshet se nuk mund te komunikojne me njeri-tjetrin.Por ne njerezit qe na ka dhene Zoti llogjike dhe mund te flasim qete me njeri-tjetrin perse te bejme lufte?
Eshte turp i madh.

----------


## Apollyon

Ke konkuruar per Miss ti? Se vetem misset duan paqe ne bote.

Apo jo Julius?

----------


## dead

ju dua shum te gjithve 

hajde bejm 1 perqafim ne grup

----------


## alproud

> Te dashur forimiste dhe forumista.
> Jemi ne vitin 2008 dhe thuhet se kemi kulture pak me te larte se paraardhesit tane por mesa duket jemi akoma me budallenj sepse akoma edhe sot behen lufta.
> Lufte bejne kafshet se nuk mund te komunikojne me njeri-tjetrin.Por ne njerezit qe na ka dhene Zoti llogjike dhe mund te flasim qete me njeri-tjetrin perse te bejme lufte?
> Eshte turp i madh.


perkundrazi do te thosha qe ne bote sot jetejne njerez me pak inteligjent, me pak te kulturuar...

Lufterat nuk nisen dhe as zhvillohen si rezultat i injorances por si pasoje e deshires per tu zgjeruar, per tu bere me i pushteshem dhe per te  cuar ne vend nje ide per te cilen lider te ndryshem jane te palekundur. 

na thoni ju se cfare do benit edhe pse po tregoni se kemi logjike te dhuruar nga zoti nese shqiperia do te sulmohej nga greqia? A nuk do te deshironit juve qe ta mposhtni ate? Ose me mire nese ato arrijne ta pushtojne vendin dhet e maskarkojne, te lendojne, perdhunojne te afermit tuaj?

Fatkeqesisht paqja ne rang boteror eshte e pamundur pasi ideja njerezore sundon dhe gabimet e historise nuk mund te ndreqen. Si rrjelloje shume nuk pajtohen me realitetin, shume te tjere nuk duan ta njohin ate, dhe shume e shume te tjere kane realitete te ndryshme. Psh... Greqia thote qe Gjirokastra dhe korca jane toka Greke, pastaj lere Camerine. Ndersa shqiperia thote qe edhe cameria eshte toke shqipetare. 

Mjfaton nje shkendije e vogel per te ndezur zjarre te medha qe historia ska arritur ti shuaj dhe as qe do te arrije ndonjehere ti shuaj perfundimisht.

----------


## artful dodger

civilizimi eshte i kondicionuar per lufte aq sa levizjen per te shfarosur luften do ta quaj "lufta kundra luftes".

----------


## theodora*

> perkundrazi do te thosha qe ne bote sot jetejne njerez me pak inteligjent, me pak te kulturuar...
> 
> Lufterat nuk nisen dhe as zhvillohen si rezultat i injorances por si pasoje e deshires per tu zgjeruar, per tu bere me i pushteshem dhe per te  cuar ne vend nje ide per te cilen lider te ndryshem jane te palekundur. 
> 
> na thoni ju se cfare do benit edhe pse po tregoni se kemi logjike te dhuruar nga zoti nese shqiperia do te sulmohej nga greqia? A nuk do te deshironit juve qe ta mposhtni ate? Ose me mire nese ato arrijne ta pushtojne vendin dhet e maskarkojne, te lendojne, perdhunojne te afermit tuaj?
> 
> .



Nese cdo ushtar do kundershtonte qe te shtinte me arme ateheren edhe kokat e madhaja do mbeteshin bllof,pse do e mernin ata armen qe te qellonin njeri-tjetrin?

Ja pra qe ku fillon.
Kapish?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## theodora*

> Ke konkuruar per Miss ti? Se vetem misset duan paqe ne bote.
> 
> Apo jo Julius?


Jo,nuk merem me keto gjera.
Thnx per komplimentin.POr jo vetem miss-et e perdorin kete shprehje.
Pse ti je dakord me luften?

----------


## xfiles

Mire se kalove nga adoleshenca ne moshen madhore Theodora, u zgjove dhe ti me ne fund.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Te dashur forimiste dhe forumista.
> Jemi ne vitin 2008 dhe thuhet se kemi kulture pak me te larte se paraardhesit tane por mesa duket jemi akoma me budallenj sepse akoma edhe sot behen lufta.
> Lufte bejne kafshet se nuk mund te komunikojne me njeri-tjetrin.Por ne njerezit qe na ka dhene Zoti llogjike dhe mund te flasim qete me njeri-tjetrin perse te bejme lufte?
> Eshte turp i madh.


kesaj pyetje ia fus nje te qeshur te madhe
....

e ku mos me keshë
qyre ca thot': lufte bejne kafshet...ncncn.

----------


## LuleDielli

Theodora ke shume te drejte, njerezit *MUND* te flasin qete me njeri-tjetrin. Per ata qe kjo eshte ABNORMALE (lol, Diosito mio) mos tju vije cudi dhe eshte e mundshme por nuk duan. Normale, qe reagimi ndaj pushtimit prej te tjereve eshte hakmarrje por te lutemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm le te marrim nje shembull te thjeshte. As vet ne midis njeri-tjetrit NE SHQIPOT, nuk komunikojme dot qete me njeri-tjetrin, lere fare me te huajt. Sa here keni degjuar qe nje zenie ka filluar me pyetjen, "Ca ke qe shikon ashtu ti?" (Nje nga shembujt qe s'lejne vend per te pershkruar sa.......) :P

----------


## Apollyon

> Jo,nuk merem me keto gjera.
> Thnx per komplimentin.POr jo vetem miss-et e perdorin kete shprehje.
> Pse ti je dakord me luften?


Sikur  te ishte lufte, Gjeneral do isha bere. Ku ka me mire se lufta. lol 


Jam pro luftes, po sa inat qe jemi shtet i vogel edhe me nje pordhe na djegin nga Kukesi ne Sarande, sikur te na kruhet me ndonje shtet. lol

----------


## theodora*

> Mire se kalove nga adoleshenca ne moshen madhore Theodora, u zgjove dhe ti me ne fund.


hahahaha
sa me bere me qesh
hahahah
fakti esht se tani po behet lufte
e nuk me pelqen qe vazhdojme te jemi qenie te egera
se e hapa temen lol sdo me thene qe tani kalova adoleshencen.
fundja fundit ti as me njef mua
te lutem po munde te flasesh me respekt..........fole
po nuk munde me mir mos fol fare
ju lutem moderatoreve te fshijne postimin fyes te x-files.
thnx

----------


## theodora*

> Sikur  te ishte lufte, Gjeneral do isha bere. Ku ka me mire se lufta. lol 
> 
> 
> Jam pro luftes, po sa inat qe jemi shtet i vogel edhe me nje pordhe na djegin nga Kukesi ne Sarande, sikur te na kruhet me ndonje shtet. lol


lol
kaq di e kaq thua
e hapa kete teme te shof mendjen
po nese.........
respekte

----------


## Apollyon

> lol
> kaq di e kaq thua
> e hapa kete teme te shof mendjen
> po nese.........
> respekte


Mos prisje te te thoja ndonje fjalim prej Mister Shqiperia e?  Nejse ti je e zgjuara ktu, ska vend per te tjere.

----------


## xfiles

> hahahaha
> sa me bere me qesh
> hahahah
> fakti esht se tani po behet lufte
> e nuk me pelqen qe vazhdojme te jemi qenie te egera
> se e hapa temen lol sdo me thene qe tani kalova adoleshencen.
> fundja fundit ti as me njef mua
> te lutem po munde te flasesh me respekt..........fole
> po nuk munde me mir mos fol fare
> ...


Po ta thashe me dashamiresi moj vajze, nuk ishte aspak fyes, 
thjesht do te thote qe je shume shume naive dhe nuk je e ndergjegjshme akoma mbi natyren e vertete te botes dhe njeriut.

Mos akoma beson se demokracia dhe te drejtat e njeriut ekzistojne dhe respektohen nga vendet "demokratike"?

----------


## Apollyon

x-o ca lodhesh kot o burre?

----------


## artful dodger

o theodora, problemi eshte ktu, se lufta eshte biznes i madh... kshtu qe shume veta e duan luften per te bere para, ose thjesht burime natyrore (materiale). Nga ana tjeter, lufta eshte edhe nje menyre per te mar, ose konsoliduar pushtet (tek faqja e bbc-se do t'gjesh dokun 'House of Saddam' per ilustrim). Kshtu qe nderkaq qe ti nuk do lufte, ka shume prej atyre qe e duan luften, sepse eshte ne interest te tyre... dhe lind pyetja, si do ti bindesh ti kta njerez, te heqin dore prej interesave te tyre per para dhe pushtet... e te perqafojne paqen? Ka dy menyra, ose me miresi e durim... (Ghandi) ose me force dhe pushtim... (Ghengis) dmth duhet te shkosh ne lufte me ta, pushto gjithe boten, pastaj thuaj qe ktej e tutje do te ket paqe... ose do e besh sipas teorise se prijesit karizmatik Weber-it, qe merr pushtet ne menyre oportuniste e karizmatike, dhe pastaj vendos ideologjine e vete ne vend, me shpresen se do te jete nje individ me mendje te shendoshe e jo psikopat egjyptolog si puna e EH.

te duhet nje vizion me fjale te tjera.

----------


## LuleDielli

> mos bej gjeneralizime qe fillojn me frazen "ne shqipot" se jan shum tcekta


Aha, kete po prisja te thoshje, aty dil, pse nuk e the me heret kete? Ti dhe shume te tjere e dini shume mire qe s'jane gjeneralizime dhe eshte pjese e realitetit. Por ajo qe thashe ishte thjesht nje shembull. Nuk ke degjuar qe njeri e ka vrare tjetrin per nje cop toke ose eshte zene me dike tjeter sepse nuk i pelqente menyra si e shikoi tjetri? Dhe keto s'jane gje, ka me keq akoma. C'fare ka ketu? Shqiptare jam dhe vete, mos ki merak ti se nuk te ngelet hatri vetem ty jo.

----------


## dead

mu nuk mngelet hatri nga 1 nickname i panjohur interneti thjesht po specifikoja qe kto jan gjeneralizime tcekta qe behen nga njerez medioker

----------


## Longarus

ka ardhe nje kohe kur njerzit spo kan PEACE ne shtepite e tyre e lere te besojne ne world peace .

----------

